# New member, owner Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta



## MoPops (Dec 26, 2018)

Brand new TUG member. We have two weeks, one bedroom, grand Luxxe in NV. We had Luxxe Loft until two years ago. We upgraded to one bedroom.  (Don’t ask me why) I almost want to ask, what do we own? But, we’ve been at this for a few years, and I sort of have it figured out.  We owned Mayan Palace for 10 years, before going to Luxxe, 4 years ago.  
To be honest, our timeshare experience was minimal. We used to own a week on Captiva Island. Had it for several years, it went up, so we sold it for a profit when we quit going.  Then we stopped in at Mayan Palace on trip to Cancun, bought a week, but hardly used it.  Too busy.  Slowing down now.  Grandparents and almost retired.  Going for two week stays instead of one week.  I like all the Luxxe stuff, but I’d like to maybe try other locations and parts of the world.  
Anyone else here with Vidanta ownership? How do you trade for a week or two in the Virgin Islands?  With Vidanta, there’s not a maintenance fee unless you use your week. Do I have to reserve a week, pay the fee, in order to trade it?  
What’s the best way to do that?  
I’ve got a lot to learn, no doubt about it.  We jumped in, and so far, have been happy with what we bought.  I do agree though with many posts here about Vidanta sales pitches, so many outright lies, it’s hard to imagine they’ve been as successful as they have been.  
Can you resell a Vidanta ownership?  Needless to say, I’m sure it would have been WAY cheaper to buy from someone else, versus buying from Vidanta.  But that’s just a lesson learned.  Sorry for the long (1st) post. 
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## pittle (Dec 26, 2018)

MoPops said:


> Brand new TUG member. W
> Anyone else here with Vidanta ownership? How do you trade for a week or two in the Virgin Islands?  With Vidanta, there’s not a maintenance fee unless you use your week.
> 
> Do I have to reserve a week, pay the fee, in order to trade it?    What’s the best way to do that?
> ...



Welcome to TUG.  You  will learn a lot about trading and timeshares in general on this site.  So a search for Vidanta or Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace in this Mexico forum to find various threads.

To make an exchange, you must pay your Maintenance fees and then deposit it with one of the exchange companies.  You then make a request for and area, or resort and a time frame.  You will also pay a fee for the exchange - different companies have different rates depending on your level of membership with their company.  We have used Interval International, RCI, and SFX over the years.  Now we tend to use SFX more than the others and I do not plan to renew RCI when it expires next year.  We have made numerous exchanges over the years, but have bought where we want to go in the past 5 years, and just go there.  We do have one timeshare that we have used to exchange with and are seriously considering selling it this year.  That will get us out of the exchange thing. Our grown kids are going to use it in May, and if they want to have a timeshare, we will just transfer it to them.  If not, we will sell it for the cost of the transfer fee to the new owner.

It is extremely difficult to sell a Grand Luxxe unit.  Generally, the cost to transfer a GL contract to a new owner is 10 MF and Mayan World gets that - you will not get any of your money back. There is also generally a statement the the Residence weeks and The No Pay Unless You Go option do not transfer to new owners.  Grand Luxxe units are really nice, but the MF are really high.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 26, 2018)

With Grand Luxxe, you can also exchange with Registry and Third Home.  Not much in the Caribbean on Registry, but a good number on Third Home.  Haven’t actually tried them yet, but have heard good things.  I also use SFX, though typically with other TS to come back to GL cheaper.


----------



## MoPops (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you (both). Looks like I’ve got lots to learn. I guess for now, we will just alternate between NV and RM. We do like both places, and like the accommodations.  I’d ask the Vidanta people about trading places, but getting a straight answer from them is next to impossible.  Last time I tried to get addl information I ended up upgrading from the loft to a one BR.  We were told we could reserve any Mayan Palace room or Grand Bliss etc.. one year out, like we can with Luxxe.  Found out that wasn’t accurate.  Luxxe ownership has no advantage in reserving rooms at non Luxxe locations, like Cabo.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Dec 26, 2018)

Not sure if Trading Places takes Vidanta weeks for deposit, though I have seen bulk deposits from Vidanta there.  I believe there's a common ownership with Interval and it's bleed over.

In my opinion, you'd be better off finding other ways to get to the VI.  Vidanta has high fees to use to trade with.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 26, 2018)

Welcome to TUG, Jeff - MoPops! You'll learn a lot about Vidanta (and timesharing in general) here. I've found that other Tuggers have W-A-Y more knowledge than 99% of the salespeople I've talked with, and Tuggers will give you straight answers to any questions you might have.

Which brings me to a question I have for the Vidanta owners like Eric and Phyllis. Does Vidanta provide a "free" corporate II account to owners? If they do, since you don't have to pay MF's unless you use your Vidanta week, couldn't you just use the II account and buy a Getaway week at Grand Luxxe/Bliss/Mayan, etc? Would that be cheaper? Or do the added resort fees make it more expensive? It seems like a fairly inexpensive Getaway would be a good way for MoPops to try out the other Vidanta resorts.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 26, 2018)

No free corporate II account.  They did give me the typical 2 year free membership with a recent upgrade, but it hasn’t been activated yet, so I’m not sure about what it would cost overall.  In any case, even with the extra resort fees and exchange fees, I’ve found I can exchange a different TS into Vidanta using their bulk deposits at a lower overall cost than using my own weeks there in the off seasons.  Access is much iffier in the high season, though, and doing that puts me lower on the room assignment totem pole and costs me some perks.  That’s a trade off anyone would have to make, though, and I’m happy doing it for an off season week vacation when Vidanta can use the extra butts in beds anyway.

Another oddity is that the bulk deposits they make are typically available way in advance of the owners reservation windows for Grand Bliss and below even in the high season.  It doesn’t make much sense to me, but is something you have to learn to deal with.  Fellow tuggers like T-Dot book their vacations at Vidanta by depositing their weeks in RCI and exchanging back to Mayan Palace well in advance of their window.  Not sure it makes sense as a way to deal with your customers because of the added third party costs.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks, Eric. I just knew I could count on one of you to have already done a thorough analysis on the options and costs!


----------



## Eric B (Dec 26, 2018)

You’re welcome!  With the changing exchange and resort fees it’s a moving target, but I have yet to see it cheaper going straight through Vidanta.  Sometimes it’s worth it for the perks and the particular time of year, though.  We’ll see what happens if they ever finish that Park, though.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 26, 2018)

Eric B said:


> ......  Fellow tuggers like T-Dot book their vacations at Vidanta by depositing their weeks in RCI and exchanging back to Mayan Palace well in advance of their window.  Not sure it makes sense as a way to deal with your customers because of the added third party costs.



True that this used to be a good way to trade into MP and GM way in advance of the 6 month trade window, but then with the added pp daily charges and more recently the added weekly charges for trades, it's just not worth it.  That's why, after this January at GL NV and February at GB RM, I will be sticking to my own MP and trades to Pueblo Bonito resorts, etc.

My advice to MoPops would be to enjoy the GL membership with Vidanta, and rent someone else's VI timeshare to go there when you want to.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 26, 2018)

rpennisi said:


> My advice to MoPops would be to enjoy the GL membership with Vidanta, and rent someone else's VI timeshare to go there when you want to.



I agree - the best use of GL weeks is use at Vidanta resorts .

As Eric said - High season / snowbird season -Jan - April is when the resorts are full and using your ownership of registered weeks can be the most useful .

*******
Mopops - welcome to TUG

I would suggest you read your contract - and look for information on Vida- SFX weeks .
These are “bonus weeks” - that are for exchanges outside Vidanta . You pay when used and the cost may be lower than your GL - MF . I believe you contact SFX .
<These are different than depositing your registered week into SFX >

Some TUG members report success when requesting that  SFX find them a specific resort / even though it is not listed on their website .

Whether this works better than - RCI extra vacations / which you likely have access to through
your Wyndham Pagosa Springs ownership is unknown but worth exploring .

You also may wish to have a discussion with Vidanta Member Services regarding use and ARP
at the other Vidanta brands if sales told you 1 year . You may not get a blanket - any place / any time but you may get some improved clarification .


----------



## MoPops (Dec 26, 2018)

Ok, I think I’m following all this.  I’ll re-read it a few more times.  But I think it boils down to, use what I have for GL at the 2 Vidanta resorts that have GL.  Any other moves outside that I may have to go outside Vidanta.  One thought I had earlier today, was to go ahead and book Jan 2020 next month in NV for two weeks.  Then maybe try for Cabo in July for Jan dates.  And cancel or switch a GL reservation.  I imagine I would end up with a pretty substantial credit.  Maybe.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pittle (Dec 27, 2018)

Another thing you can do is check your contract and see if you can get additional time by "downsizing" to Grand Bliss or Grand Mayan by paying your MF.  You may have that option or can pay the MF for those units (should be lower) instead of your own GL.

When we upgraded to Grand Luxxe we were given Registry Collection and SFX Diamond memberships.  We had an Interval account before with other resorts so we could have bought extra vacations through them but never did to Grand Luxxe.  We did get some great Get-Away vacations through II and a few through regular RCI.  In the past 3 years we were able to get Grand Mayan 2-bedrooms for less than $450 in late November and these still had the $75 fee – not a PP.  We used SFX to go to Grand Bliss Riviera Maya for 2 weeks using our PBEB weeks that we deposited.  These also had the $75 fee.

As Eric said, when you are not using your ownership week, you do not get as good location and when they recognize the Owner band, it seems like you get treated a little better.​


----------



## MoPops (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you Phyllis.   I need to get out our contract and go over it again.  I’m getting the impression that no two Vidanta agreements are the same.   
Jeff


----------



## PamMo (Dec 27, 2018)

Eric B said:


> ...With the changing exchange and resort fees it’s a moving target, but I have yet to see it cheaper going straight through Vidanta...





rpennisi said:


> ...True that this used to be a good way to trade into MP and GM way in advance of the 6 month trade window, but then with the added pp daily charges and more recently the added weekly charges for trades, it's just not worth it..



I can't post sightings here, but at least for now, I still wonder if it's cheaper to buy an _Interval Getaway_ than use an ownership week? For example, there are Grand Bliss Riviera Maya 1BR's for $581 ($329 for the Getaway week + $252 in resort fees) and 2BR's for $869 ($449 + $420). Some prime 2BR weeks (January-March) can be purchased for $1,599 ($1,179 + $420). It makes WAY more sense for me to buy a Getaway than to use one of my Westin/Marriott weeks to trade into Vidanta.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi PamMo ,
$ 1599 is likely close to MF for a 2 bedroom GB or GM  and is good value for Jan - March .
 If someone is an already a Vidanta owner - paying a MF  of approx. $ 1600, to secure a high season week at Vidanta is also a good financial value (IMO)

Using a Westin / Marriott week (based on my limited knowledge of the avg. MF) to trade into Vidanta ,  is likely as poor a financial decision as a Vidanta Grand Luxe owner paying full cost MF and then exchanging into an average cost Orlando timeshare .

learning :how to , when and why - a good use of a TUG membership .


----------



## MoPops (Dec 28, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi PamMo ,
> $ 1599 is likely close to MF for a 2 bedroom GB or GM  and is good value for Jan - March .
> If someone is an already a Vidanta owner - paying a MF  of approx. $ 1600, to secure a high season week at Vidanta is also a good financial value (IMO)
> 
> ...



This is making a lot more sense to me.  Thanks, and thanks PamMo for the explanation.


----------



## MoPops (Jan 3, 2019)

One more question.  We were in RM last year at GL, and are going back this year. (Later in Feb though.)
I remember lots of pool spots tied up with GL (Premium) signs.  I can’t remember the designation.  We are just GL owners.  What is that premium designation, and what do you have to do to get it.  They have a lot of the nice pool and beach spots exclusively to themselves.  It’s typical Vidanta, I guess, one more level up.. 
Thanks for any help. 
Jeff


----------



## Eric B (Jan 3, 2019)

It’s platinum.  Think it starts with 3 BR loft and up, or the new Estates contracts now.


----------



## MoPops (Jan 3, 2019)

Ok, thanks.  Not going to go there. lol 
I guess I’ll get in line early in the mornings to get a good spot by the pool.  Hopefully all the good spots aren’t reserved..


----------



## Chrisandbec (Jan 26, 2019)

MoPops said:


> Brand new TUG member. We have two weeks, one bedroom, grand Luxxe in NV. We had Luxxe Loft until two years ago. We upgraded to one bedroom.  (Don’t ask me why) I almost want to ask, what do we own? But, we’ve been at this for a few years, and I sort of have it figured out.  We owned Mayan Palace for 10 years, before going to Luxxe, 4 years ago.
> To be honest, our timeshare experience was minimal. We used to own a week on Captiva Island. Had it for several years, it went up, so we sold it for a profit when we quit going.  Then we stopped in at Mayan Palace on trip to Cancun, bought a week, but hardly used it.  Too busy.  Slowing down now.  Grandparents and almost retired.  Going for two week stays instead of one week.  I like all the Luxxe stuff, but I’d like to maybe try other locations and parts of the world.
> Anyone else here with Vidanta ownership? How do you trade for a week or two in the Virgin Islands?  With Vidanta, there’s not a maintenance fee unless you use your week. Do I have to reserve a week, pay the fee, in order to trade it?
> What’s the best way to do that?
> ...


I would look at the getaway prices. They are generally a lot cheaper than Vidanta outrageous usage fees. You do not use your week for getaways and during platinum sales, you can get a one bedroom for 170 a week.


----------



## MoPops (Jan 27, 2019)

Chrisandbec said:


> I would look at the getaway prices. They are generally a lot cheaper than Vidanta outrageous usage fees. You do not use your week for getaways and during platinum sales, you can get a one bedroom for 170 a week.



How do you access getaway prices?  Are you saying I can get two weeks on February for $340?  That is amazing.  Right now I’m paying sooo much more than that for two weeks in February. But I’m using the two weeks we have on contract.  Maybe some day we will change plans, but right now the only two months I’d be interested in going there are January and February.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 27, 2019)

MoPops said:


> How do you access getaway prices?  Are you saying I can get two weeks on February for $340?  That is amazing.  Right now I’m paying sooo much more than that for two weeks in February. But I’m using the two weeks we have on contract.  Maybe some day we will change plans, but right now the only two months I’d be interested in going there are January and February.



Hi MoPops / Jeff,
IMO - It is very unlikely that you will get Feb for that $ “getaway pricing “
There is also the resort fee as an exchanger to consider for your net $ cost .
I think PamMo in her earlier post, gave a more realistic net $ total of $ !599 to get Feb weeks via getaway at the Grand Mayan RM  . I assume they must be booked early & they go fast .

EricB & others have  posted a significant amount of information on how to maximize value to visit Vidanta resorts . I would suggest reading prior / archive threads in the Mexican Forum .
He uses his ownership for peak season and mostly uses various other options , at other times .

That said - the simple answer is :
1) use your Vidanta ownership for January February (& March) .

2 ) If you wish to go for a week  mid April to mid December - check other options and do the math for the  specific time usage .

Here is why :

1)  Vidanta builds in pesos .
IMO - the primary source of the revenue to build is generated by selling new or upgraded ownerships by Vida Vacations (their  sales division) in USD $ .

2) By building and staffing in pesos - the economics of building enough units to fill the resorts
with owners and some exchangers during peak / snowbird season make sense .
I would estimate that Feb is 75% owners & 25 % exchangers in NV-PV . The exchanger capacity is there to feed the sales machine .The owner mix in Feb also tilts toward places with cold winters (ie) Canada , Wisconsin , Minnesota etc .

3) This also results in availability the rest of the year that can be categorized as “developer weeks “

4) Vidanta  gives owners optional use / bonus weeks in the hope that some owners will use these weeks from mid -April to Mid Dec . They also place these “developer “ weeks on all the various exchange companies and platforms .RCI, Registry C. - II  - SFX , -Destinos/Private Reserve T.C. /ICE,  -HSI ,-Golf Deals ,- etc. etc .

5) IMO Vidanta  puts the same “ developer weeks “ on many platform. This is like an airline seat  or hotel being listed on many booking platforms . This differs from the traditional Timeshare exchange model. Vidanta’s reservation dept carefully tracks all these bookings as they come in and removes inventory as they track occupancy levels . They also hold back enough inventory to have sufficient units for owners at the various ARP points .

6) IMO , Vidanta sees these “listings “ as a source of prospects for the sales force at Vida Vacactions ,
and a way to put “boots in beds “ during non peak season .

7) IMO , Vidanta resort fees for exchanges  vary based on the contractual relationship and how the income is split via that contract . I would assume that when an exchange week is booked via SFX at the $75 resort fee , Vidanta gets more revenue from the total paid  than they do with RCI & ll.

8) IMO - Resort fees for exchanges help Vidanta’s “hotel” side balance .

9) IMO - RCI & ll “charge” all timeshare systems a fee for using their platforms and this “fee” is often in some manner “paid” by putting “developer weeks” onto these platforms .
On TUG these deposits are sometimes referred to as - Bulk deposits by a developer .

10) IMO  Vidanta’s Celebrate Park in NV - will be a success - because it will increase occupancy levels in summer season . A significant part of this will be visits and new ownerships by Mexican Nationals . Vidanta has a separate sales force for Mexican Nationals and has the website etc in both English & Spanish.

11) Have fun learning how to best use what you own . TUG is where I continue to learn . Some of my above thought apply to other Mexican timeshare systems , and timeshare systems in general.


----------



## MoPops (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks T-D-T.   My first thought was if someone could really get two weeks into RM GL for $340, it would be impossible to get in.  Right now I’m only interested in Jan &Feb.  I want a Grand Luxxe 1 BR as high up in a close tower as possible.  I’ll spend the extra $$ to get there. 
After going back and reading all the posts on this thread, and many others, I think I’m following the right path (for me.) 
The rest of the year is pretty well taken up with other events.  
Thanks 
Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

